# 7 muskie in 1 day



## Saugeye Tom

I caught 7 skies in a 6 hour period. All 30 inches or under. I did have one at the boat that I refused to boat...huge!!!! Any guesses to where we were? All were accidentally caught except 1


----------



## Flathead76

Ummm........Alum Creek? Nice work.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flathead76 said:


> Ummm........Alum Creek? Nice work.


Umm mm. Nope


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Umm mm. Nope





Saugeye Tom said:


> Umm mm. Nope


Only place I've ever fished where they were so thick...north....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Salt Fork ?


----------



## FISHIN 2

Lake St. Clair ?


----------



## polebender

At the fish hatchery?


----------



## Flathead76

Erieangler51's deep freezer?


----------



## slipsinker

Flathead76 said:


> Erieangler51's deep freezer?


haha, frkn know everything!


----------



## Kenlow1

X2-Lake St Clair, Tom's favorite fishin hole!


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER

Sunfish Creek ?


----------



## Whaler

Olentangy River ?


----------



## trasher1

West Branch?


----------



## Seaturd

x3 on St Clair


----------



## Woody33

Ceasers creek?


----------



## All Eyes

East Fork?


----------



## Salmonid

must be Clear fork...


----------



## jwfish

Lake St Clair only place I know where they are that thick.I am heading there next week can't wait.


----------



## Kenlow1

Ok Tom, we're waiting to hear the secret spot. The suspense is killin us all! Where were you at?


----------



## Bearcat

Lake St Clair. I think he said on another thread he was headed back up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erieangler51

Flathead76 said:


> Erieangler51's deep freezer?



Nah I don't keep that garbage. Freezers full of walleye. Love to catch Muskies and target them if the big lakes rough but they are nasty fish. I really don't even like to put em in the ranger. 

Hahaha gunna talk trash on here too slipsinker on a thread I never get on. Pretty weak. Some of u need to get out and fish!


----------



## joebertin

Yeah, I love catching them but they are stinky and slimy...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lake st clair....I forgot about this...lol


----------

